# Alcohol and Martial Arts



## girlychuks

Hello, baby beginner here.
Just curious, how many here are 100% alcohol free vs. social drinking. 
I went 100% sober the day I stepped into the dojo and it was NOT easy, but I think if I had  not started karate I'd still be drinking today. Part of my being sober is that I have a lot of support, most others in my dojo don't drink, etc.
Just curious as to the percentage of practioners here consider an alcohol-free lifestyle vital to their training.


----------



## Cthulhu

I had been absolutely 100% sober since my late teens (don't ask...I told you I was a bad boy).  However, now that I'm older and more mature (ha ha, I know...big joke ), I'll drink on VERY rare occasions.  I think in the past 11 years, I've had maybe 3 drinks.

And I would never make the mistake of drinking before class.  Bad experience with a former instructor who did that.  I don't think it's a good thing when you get a buzz off of your instructor's breath.  Nope.  Not good at all.

Unless you have a history of addiction/alcoholism in your family, I think you won't miss the alcohol, given time.  It doesn't really provide any real benefit that can't be gained from a more wholesome or healthy source.  When I quit, I was finally able to see the overall stupidity of the people I hung around with.  That itself was quite sobering (pun intended ).  

Gah.  On the verge of turning this into something non-martial arts related, so I will be shutting up now.

Cthulhu


----------



## thaiboxer

well i train Muay thai, and i drink every weekend with my mates. It hasnt effected performance yet. i do not drink during the week, only on saturday night or perhaps fridays after i do a run or some skipping and body resistance training, it doesnt take long to get intoxicated after that


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I think once the effects are out of the system, most folks are fine... Just wouldnt want to train with someone really sloshed.... Not enough control, and the 'shorted' reasoning circuits could lead to problems.

Me, I'll stick to my non-training celebrations!  

(Hell, I have enough trouble tying my belt when sober...I don't even want to think about doing it after a few beers....)


----------



## thaiboxer

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I think once the effects are out of the system, most folks are fine... Just wouldnt want to train with someone really sloshed.... Not enough control, and the 'shorted' reasoning circuits could lead to problems.
> 
> Me, I'll stick to my non-training celebrations!
> 
> (Hell, I have enough trouble tying my belt when sober...I don't even want to think about doing it after a few beers....)  *



yeah true, well im the same, im not an alcoholic, i dont crave for alcohol, i just have a few on saturdays thats it basically, no drinks during week at all.
i certainly wouldnt bother training with someone intoxicated, it wouldnt be worth it, theyd be uncoordinated (although itd be realistic for a bar scene)


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hmm.... drunks doing martial arts....makes me think of some of those Jackie Chan films....


----------



## thaiboxer

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hmm.... drunks doing martial arts....makes me think of some of those Jackie Chan films....  *


----------



## disciple

Looks like I am the only one 100% alcohol free in here?  ... except of course when I'm doing drunken fist  

salute
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

My alchohol consumption is very limited.  Girlfriend has a thing against drinking, so I tend to avoid it.  Course, I usually end up as the designated driver....

:shrug:


----------



## Rubber Ducky

I never even considered alcohol-free as having anything to do with the martial arts.  The Shihan for our region likes a few beers now and then, and I like my vodka-based consumables.

Unless you're drunk all the time, I really don't see the issue.

Of course training while hungover sucks, and I've only ever done that once (and that's the last time, man did that suck!)

Pierre


----------



## Dronak

If you can control your drinking, as I would think most of us can, it shouldn't be a problem.  It might be better to avoid alcohol right around training sessions and such, but outside of that it shouldn't really matter.  Personally I don't drink very much.  I usually only drink on holidays or special occasions, celebrations, that sort of thing.  Alcohol just doesn't do a lot for me and there are things that taste better to me.  If I'm using wine to cook with, I'll sometimes have a glass of wine then, too, mainly so the bottle doesn't stay around forever  but overall my alcohol intake is pretty limited.


----------



## KumaSan

Before I started training, I used to drink quite a bit (well, I am a sailor...), but lately I just haven't felt the urge like I used to. I guess we can chalk this up to yet another positive way that involvement with the arts has had on me. 

Of course, I still do enjoy the occaisonal glass of wine, or a few celebratory cocktails on certain occaisions, like when one of our fighters wins a tough fight, but for the most part, no thanks.


----------



## tunetigress

Well,  I have tried the alcohol thing both ways, and up until purple belt I had a decided penchant for Sleemans Dark Ale, especially after our Demo Team practices when we'd all troop over to the pub.  It was fun and a great way to break the ice between the generations (I'm twice the age of many of the guys, AND I'm female!) It was only when my gi got tight that I realised that my problem wasn't lack of exercise, poor nutrition, or overeating.... ACK!!!! I had grown a 'beerbelly'! LOL !!!   So for all you drinkers out there...some of the after-effects of alcohol can take years to rear their ugly heads!  Respectfully,  _(_)_ Tune


----------



## tunetigress

Forgot to mention how gracious the guys were regarding my increasingly 'portly' appearance!  LOL !  Darn good thing those sweet young things can run fast!  Needless to say I am now 100% alcohol free, and find that faster reflexes and a sharper  mind on a more consistent basis have been the result.  When you're young it seems as if you can get away with anything.  Believe me, it always catches up to you in the end! _(_)_  Tune


----------



## Ronin

I perfer to be 1% alcohol free!!!   aint nothing like slamming a few 40oz. and teaching the kids class!!   But seriously I would never want to be under the influence and have to defend myself,  Bars are where the weak try to become brave.  its much funnier to laugh at a drunk then be one.


----------



## fist of fury

I'm 100% alcohol free myself I've never had any of the stuff and don't plan too.


----------



## Rob_Broad

I'll admit it, I LOVE BEER.  I am a fun drinker.  I don't drink so much that I am falling down.  And I have never stepped on the floor drunk, although I have sweated out a few of the nights before.  To me it all comes down to personal choice.  If I choose to have a drink fine, if I choose not to have a drink that is fine as well, if someone gets in my face for either choice then I look at turning my foot into a rectal thermometer.

As long as person isn't under the influence on the floor I have no problem with.


----------

